# Slender Man costume help



## Eagle Frankenstein19 (May 22, 2008)

Hey fellow Halloween Forum members! (Who are all awesome.)
I am in need of help again. I am making a mockumentary film about Slender Man. If you don't know what he looks like, there's a picture below. Basically, and ideas for a costume would be helpful, but as of now I'm having trouble on making him look taller and having longer arms. I've heard of painter stilts for the height, but I am on a tight budget and if there's a cheaper solution that would be cool. I am clueless on how to make longer arms. They don't have to be functional or grab things, just look good. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

For the longer arms (as long as functional wasn't necessary that is) the first thing I thought of would be to use pvc pipe to create hand held extensions. For example, your full arm would make up the upper arm and the pvc constructed extension would make up the forearm and hand. It's light enough and cheap enough so then all you would have to work on from there would be the elongated suit jacket. 

As for the legs, you got me there. Other than the drywall stilts I'm not sure of other functional options. I had attempted wooden extensions once (for an 8 foot tall alien back in the day) but they were very heavy and difficult to move around in. I do recall seeing some leg extensions on youtube last halloween but i'm not sure those fit the style you're looking for. Might be worth a look nonetheless though.

Godd luck though! I'll be looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe put the upper half of the body on your shoulders. The legs come up to the shoulders & like Dead Meat said PVC all the way. Pool noodles for the longer arms or the flexable dryer vent stuff. I have an idea for the long fingers but I'll need th get back to you.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Found them!!! I was going to try & attach them to gloves via glue with the tips of the gloves cut off & put these in. They move all freaky.


----------



## Eagle Frankenstein19 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks DeadMeat and BooBoo! I love these ideas! I will try them out and research into longer legs as well.


----------



## shrinkled (Apr 22, 2011)

The snake things as fingers will be pretty wicked when they dangle


----------

